# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ορτύκια

## ktistis

Παιδιά πως ξεχωρίζουμε ενα αρσενικό ορτύκια από ένα θυληκό?Επίσης τα αυγά του πόσες μέρες θέλουν για ναβγουν.(Θα τα βάλω σε κλοσσομηχανή)

----------


## xarhs

τα αυγα εκκολαπτονται περιπου στην 16 – 17 μερα επωασης τους και χρειαζονται γυρησμα  Από την 1η έως την 14η ημέρα επωασης τους.

για τον διαχωρισμο δεν ξερω

----------


## sarpijk

Αριστερα αρσενικο. Δεξια θηλυκο. Η διαφορα ειναι στο χρωμα του στηθους.

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ!Πόσες φορές πρέπει να γυρίζω τα αυγά στην μηχανή?Επίσης αν μπορείτε βαλτε μου link με άλλα παρόμεια θέματα γιατί το search μου έχει κάποια θέματα!ευχαριστώ πολύ τον teo24 για το link που μου έβαλε! ::

----------


## xarhs

*Ορτύκια* 				 				   				    Το ορτύκι, με το χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα του φτερώματος του με  τις  κιτρινωπές και τις καφέ του ραβδώσεις, τρέφεται κυρίως με διάφορες  γεωργικές καλλιέργειες όπως σιτάρι, κριθάρι, καλαμπόκι, ηλιόσπορος κλπ.
			        Σε γενικές γραμμές προτιμάει να αναπαράγεται σε γεωργικές  καλλιέργειες. Τη φωλιά την κατασκευάζει το θηλυκό. Γεννάει 7-12 αυγά, τα  οποία επωάζονται από το θηλυκό για 17 περίπου ημέρες και εκκολάπτονται  όλα ταυτόχρονα. Οι νεοσσοί έχουν τη δυνατότητα να βαδίζουν αμέσως. Τα  μικρά έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πετάξουν 10-11 ημέρες από τη γέννηση τους,  και το φτέρωμα τους ολοκληρώνεται σε 19 ημέρες από την ημέρα εκκόλαψης.
			        Τα νεαρά μπορούν να διακριθούν από τα ενήλικα όταν αποκτήσουν  το κανονικό τους φτέρωμα από το χρώμα του ταρσού τους που είναι  κίτρινο, σε αντίθεση με τα ενήλικα όπου το χρώμα του ταρσού είναι ροζ.  Επίσης αν κρατήσουμε ένα νεαρό ορτύκι από την κάτω σιαγόνα του ράμφους  του αυτή θα λυγίσει, ενώ στα ενήλικα είναι ισχυροποιημένη και δεν  κάμπτεται.

----------


## sarpijk

Τα αυγα τα γυρνας τουλαχιστον 3 φορες τη μερα. Σταματας να γυρνας 4 μερες πριν την εκκολαψη δλδ 17η με 18η μερα.

''*Incubation period is 16-17 days but can go as long as 18 days (almost  all of mine hatched at 18 days...so i plan my hatches around 18 days  just to be safe)
*Turn eggs atleast 3 times a day
*Stop turning atleast 4 days before eggs are due to hatch
*Every quail breeder has their own humidity and temp preferences....I  keep the temps in between 99.5F and 101F...however I try to keep it at  99.5 Fas much as I can. (in my new incubator *a cabinet* I now keep it  at 100.6 and I still have gorgeous hatches) Humidity I keep in the 40s  until the last four days of incubation where i up it to 60%''


Περισσοτερα: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/10...ictures-galore

----------


## giorgos_

> Αριστερα αρσενικο. Δεξια θηλυκο. Η διαφορα ειναι στο χρωμα του στηθους.


Τελια εικονα χωρις καμια ερωτηση ιταλικα η δικα μας ειναι φιλε;

----------

